# New Website



## will-jum (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Not been on here in an age. 

Just wanted to show y'all my new website www.wh-photography.co.uk. 

I NEED CRITIQUE!

Thanks, 
Will


----------



## zoogirlbc (Mar 3, 2011)

The photos load too slow. There should be no blank space in between photos or you will lose people's attention pretty quickly.


----------



## will-jum (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm, they seem pretty instantaneous to me, Ill have a look at it!

Thanks, 
Will


----------



## jritz (Mar 4, 2011)

They load quickly for me, i see no problems, looks great!


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks good, the whole website looks a little small on my screen, I would put the title logo above the whole box with the content. Great images!


----------

